# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة الى صالح بمناسبه المولود الجديد

## yassin55

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*    * مـهما تقـولت فيك من أشـعار* * فـنور وجهـك وجمال عينيـك* * قد سحقت تلك الحروف والكلمات*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *.:::نائب المدير:::.*              * ربك يحبك وزادك بشر في بشرك* * واهداك طفل يورق باقي غصونك* * وشيل طيبة قلبك...وفخرك* * ويبدد شجون كل العمر...وشجونك* * الله يطول بعمره ( ..........)...وعمرك* * والله يصونه لبيت العز...ويصونك* * والله يحفظه...ويبقى دوم في أمرك* * ابن يحقق لك الأحلام بعيونك*

----------


## hassan riach

ألف مبآرك وجعله الله ذخراً للإسلآم والمسلمين
ونفعكم الله به وجعله علم فخرٍ للاسلآم والمسلمين
تقديري واحترآمي

----------


## mohamed73

الف مبروووك ..                          الف مبروووك ..             الف مبروووووك .        الف مبرووك . المولود الجديد .     اســأل الله ان يكون من مواليد الســــعاده ..   سـعدنا بهذا الخبر  مني لكـ اجمــل التهاني و التبريكات ..   بهذه المناســبه الســعيده .   مبروووووك .

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك  اخي صالح 
تربى في عزك*

----------


## hamza06

ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووك

----------


## b@sil

الف مبروك اخي صالح 
تربى في عزك

----------


## Fannan1

الف مبروك اخي ان شاء الله *تتربي بعزهآ ان شآء الله 
على الدين و طآعة الوآلدين*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ماشاء الله ... تبارك الله ... يحفظ الله
1000
1000
1000 مــــــبروك سعدت لك أخى صالح بار وصالح أن شاء الله
مبووووووووووك

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مليون مبروك اخى صالح
يتربي فى عزك ان شاء الله

----------


## محمدالشمري

الف مبروووك ..  الف مبروووك ..

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مليون مبروك اخى صالح
يتربي فى عزك ان شاء الله

----------


## salinas

ألف مبآرك وجعله الله ذخراً للإسلآم والمسلمين

----------


## ighdriss

الف مبروووك ..

----------


## king of royal

ألف مبآرك وجعله الله ذخراً للإسلآم والمسلمين
ونفعكم الله به وجعله علم فخرٍ للاسلآم والمسلمين
تقديري واحترآمي

----------


## ستارالعراق



----------

